# I love you too, wholeheartedly, always and forever



## jen1302

I Love You Too From My Heart Aways And Forever in Tagalog when some says mahal kita i know mahal din kita=I Love Youu Too, but not the from the heart part can someone tell me the translation please.


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,

*I love you too from my heart, always and forever.*
translation :
Mahal din kita mula sa aking puso, ngayon at kailan pa man.

>>>>>>>>>>
The source text sounds a bit awkward to me, and consequently, so does the translation. Wait for native Tagalog speakers to comment.

Perhaps you could word the original English sentence as :
*I love you too, wholeheartedly, always and forever.*
Tagalog :
Taos puso din kitang minamahal, ngayon at magpakailan pa man.
_or
_*I will love you too, wholeheartedly, always and forever.*
Tagalog :
Taos puso din kitang mamahalin, ngayon at magpakailan pa man.
_or
_*I love you too, wholeheartedly and sincerely, always and forever.*
Tagalog :
Tapat at taos sa puso din kitang minamahal, ngayon at magpakailan pa man.


----------



## jen1302

Thank you for your help, as my american friend said Mahal Kita and wanted to make a responce perfect with meaning what i mean truethfully.

Just hope he know's what it means.


----------



## annely

DotterKat`s translations are pretty good. Just remove the "pa" in the last 3 translations to make it sound a bit more natural. Here are other ones:

"Mahal rin kita ng buong puso, ngayon at magpakailan man."
"Mahal rin kita ng lubusan, ngayon at sa walang hanggan."


----------

